# My 2007 Vampire Costume



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

I posted this on another forum and was asked to post it here.

This is the pattern I'm going by;










This is the fabric/lace I bought for it.




























Here's where I am so far. Still waiting for my lace to be delivered. Ignore the bra sticking out, the lace should cover that.










The costume so far looks a lot different than the pattern. This is because I used a heavier fabric than recommended and I went several sizes larger than I currently am. I did this because I'm pregnant and will more than likely have a large belly by Halloween. The heavier fabric falls straight from the top so it will hide my baby bump. The sides aren't sewn yet so it'll be a little more fitted up top when it's done. I also added more length to the original pattern but am not sure how long I'm going to keep it.

What do you think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It sure didn't take long to get here!!

Nice looking piece like I mentioned.

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi gennifyr - welcome to HF!!!

It's great making your own costumes!!!!! <_Ms. Wicked does happy dance_>

I have that pattern and have come close to making it a few times. You'll have to let me know how the project goes together. There are a couple of other ladies here who I know like that dress a lot too.

Your fabrics are great and look good together; I can't wait to see the dress when you've finished it! Don't forget to post pics!

Oh, and congrats on the baby.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

The pattern has been super easy so far and I consider myself a novice. I'm actually going to make a smaller more fitted version out of some blue crushed velvet I have lying around, just for the hell of it. 

I do have one concern with it though. I'm making the biggest size, a 22. I am not a big person, I think a 14/16 would fit me, normaly. My arms are small yet the holes for the bell sleeve at the size 22 barely fit around them and I haven't even sewn them yet. The smaller the size the smaller the arm hole. (it's the part that fits around your elbow). I'm pretty sure it's going to need adjusting. I can't imagine how small a person's arm would have to be to fit the smallest size!

Other than that it's been great. I haven't managed to screw anything up yet and I'm working with an old finicky metal Kenmore. I have to adjust the tension on it every 10 minutes or so. I hate it...lol.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Crepe fabric? Nice job! We sure have some talented sew-ers here. COngrats on the baby!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

looks really good


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Heres what I think..*

um more of the bra sticking out...thats good...lol

Looks great though!

Melty


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I love that fabric. Really looks wonderful.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thats gonna look great when finished.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Gennifyr, nice job so far. Don't worry about the pattern sizes; they are never accurate. You always have to go up several sizes to get a pattern to fit. Looking forward to seeing pics when it's done.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

it is fantastic! I love it. You look great, congrats on the upcoming baby too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice dress.
Love the fabric.

Congrats!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's my finished dress. I had to do tons of alterations to it because I sized it way to big. I'm happy with it in reality but I don't like the way it photographs, something is off.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice dress gen..Good Sewing .
I think it's just the background color that makes pic look different.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That's exactly what I thought too Lilly. The dress is beautiful, it's the bright background that's doing it. You are fantastic at sewing! That looks awsome!
Congrats on the baby! Perfect dress for the occasion!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow you did a great job! We have several talented seamstresses here (I am not one of them ha, ha). It looks wonderful!

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That turned out really nice! I like how the floor length looks! Beautiful fabric! 

Make sure you show us everything else that you make!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm really pleased with it. It's the first item of clothing I haven't completely screwed up lol. 

I'm hoping it'll drape better as my stomach fills it out.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Terrific!
I also made my own costume this year. I'll post it along with my coffin this weekend.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

GREAT looking dress gennifyr!!! You seem to have a knack for sewing like Ms Wicked does....  Congrats on your pregnancy also!!! Another future haunter!!! hehehehe :>


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

looks great! i was wondering where you purchased the black rose & skull lace/fabric?


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

From Fabricland (in Ontario). They had all different patterns, there was a neat one with cartoon cats, haunted houses and "boo" on it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yes, its super!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Oooo... that's going to look great when its done! Great job!


----------

